# Pages et Numbers sur iPhone



## Bill G. (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis surpris, ayant acheté Numbers et Pages sur mon iPad, il y a quelques mois, je ne vois pas comment les synchroniser avec mon iPhone? Ils n'apparaissent pas dans les apps synchronisables dans iTunes, comme c'est le cas avec d'autres... une astuce?

merci!


----------



## Gwen (7 Juin 2011)

As-tu bien fait la mise à jour de ces applications ?


----------



## Bill G. (7 Juin 2011)

Suis parfaitement à jour!


----------



## Gwen (7 Juin 2011)

Essaye de les télécharger directement depuis ton iPhone.


----------



## Bill G. (7 Juin 2011)

Quel ane! c'est parfaitement synchro... le post peut-être supprimé, il n'a aucun intérêt...
désolé!


----------

